# database is closed, obwohl ich alle statements in try catch blöcken habe?



## berserkerdq2 (8. Apr 2022)

Frage kann gelöscht werden, habe was falsch gemacht.


----------



## KonradN (8. Apr 2022)

Dann zeige einfach, was Du so machst und dann kann man Dir ggf. helfen. Ebenso wichtig ist: Ist die Database Closed oder Locked?


----------



## httpdigest (8. Apr 2022)

Geraten: Dinge, die du _innerhalb _des Statement-Blocks eines try-with-resources deklarierst, werden *nicht* automatisch geschlossen.
Nur Dinge, die du als _Ressource_, also `try (...hier...;) {...hier nicht!...}` deklarierst, werden geschlossen.


----------



## berserkerdq2 (8. Apr 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Dann zeige einfach, was Du so machst und dann kann man Dir ggf. helfen. Ebenso wichtig ist: Ist die Database Closed oder Locked?


Habe aus Versehen connection.close stehen gehabt, also die Connection geschlossen, statt das Statement, danke euch.


----------



## berserkerdq2 (8. Apr 2022)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Geraten: Dinge, die du _innerhalb _des Statement-Blocks eines try-with-resources deklarierst, werden *nicht* automatisch geschlossen.
> Nur Dinge, die du als _Ressource_, also `try (...hier...;) {...hier nicht!...}` deklarierst, werden geschlossen.


Genau, wenn ich hier im try () etwas habe, muss ich das nicht seperat schließen oder?


----------



## yfons123 (8. Apr 2022)

nein das wird automatisch geschlossen wenn du try with ressources machst


----------

